# Badmephisto's website is evil...?



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

Just tried to access his site but google reckons that it is going to give me malware (although i seriously doubt its mephs doing). whats going on?
p.s someone please move this if i put it in the wrong place...


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 21, 2008)

I've just tried and got the same. 

This is what is looks like > 







weird stuff.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2008)

"Why was this site blocked?"


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

okay... sorry i was being thick. 
so essentially the site wont give you anything (google reckons nobodys computer was actually affected) but it helped infect loads of other sites, and it contains a ridiculous amount of trojans?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 21, 2008)

Jeeeeez, badmephisto said he did some programming but he didn't mention hacking o.o maybe it wasn't him who put them there?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been to his site several times, nothing like that has happened to me


----------



## reghrhre (Sep 21, 2008)

i just went there and i got that message


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 21, 2008)

What?!
lol wow. I have NO idea what that is about. I'm doing basic JavaScript commands, and use of JQuery for AJAX calls to retrieve comments

rofl. I wonder what that is about...
I don't even store cookies or anything of that nature :s i dont get it


i'll look into it


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

that was the reason i posted... so that God could read it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://safebrowsing.clients.google....to.mine.nu/site/&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US

It seems its reporting mine.nu as malicious, not specifically badmephisto's site.


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 21, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> http://safebrowsing.clients.google....to.mine.nu/site/&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US
> 
> It seems its reporting mine.nu as malicious, not specifically badmephisto's site.



I noticed that as well. 
mine.nu is a redirecting service, a dynamic dns that i use. But it is a little sketchy I suppose. Maybe that is indeed the issue. Right now badmephisto.com points to badmephisto.mine.nu, which then points to my webserver. Its a little roundabout.

I also checked all my files on my webserver in case I was hacked and someone inserted malicious code into my pages, but nothing like that has happened.


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok i have redirected everything around mine.nu, because I am fairly certain that the entire parent domain has been blocked.

Please someone let me know if things work in a few minutes for
www.badmephisto.com


----------



## Bounb (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, that works.


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/09/21/1827209.shtml

i love slashdot.


----------



## compudaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Is the site no longer online?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 3, 2009)

i just checked its down, dont worry about it


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 3, 2009)

yea i'll reset the server tonight...


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 3, 2009)

I watched the news for one of the first times in my life, and it is a glitch with google. It's happening on hundreds of sites.

Just searched on Yahoo (lol it still exists) and it works fine.

EDIT: http://badmephisto.dyndns.org/site/

try it.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 3, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> yea i'll reset the server tonight...



It has nothing to do with the server. It's google.

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/this-site-may-harm-your-computer-on.html

If you looked it up this morning, you probably had this problem. I have no problems with the site now, so I believe the problem is resolved. It might have also affected all Google chrome pages.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > yea i'll reset the server tonight...
> ...


1) No need to double post.
2) Look at the date of the first post. This is NOT related to that Google issue.
2) Resetting the server was to get the site back online. Again, please read the last few posts to figure out the current situation -especially if the thread is not new, but the latest posts are.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2009)

That's what I thought...

Odd though, only 2 days ago this problem happened again? Because while this may be an old thread, that Google article isn't pretty new.

Still, as you said, the site going down was something else, something that meph could fix pretty fast.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 3, 2009)

yes, the site being down today was completely unrelated to the recent google scandal, hilarious though it was 

now please lets let this thread die again


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use dyndns to redirect a site to my server
that one's safe as far as I know


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> yes, the site being down today was completely unrelated to the recent google scandal, hilarious though it was
> 
> now please lets let this thread die again



But you can't deny the lovely title...


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2009)

why thank you


----------



## DarK (Feb 6, 2009)

When does it direct you to mine.nu?


----------

